# Roadmaster Harley-Davidson Bicycle



## JGStevens (Aug 27, 2015)

We have a 10" Roadmaster Harley-Davidson Sportster, complete with training wheels. It is still in its original unopened box. We do know it was from the last batch made in the USA at the Olney, IL plant. It has two different sets of numbers in the box; 1) 6358, and 2) FF-4121. Can anyone provide information about this bicycle, such as value, etc. We are unable to find any information on the 10" model. As a matter of fact, an owner of a huge HD store (who is a collector of anything HD) had never heard of the 10" model. Any information would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------

